

Smyface.com - the status emoticon  is back, updated, and fun - stevejalim
http://smyface.com/Cs

======
stevejalim
It's simple, but it invariably makes me smile whenever I go near it.

The custom favicon to match any generated 'smyface' is nice touch, too :o)

------
citricsquid
This reminds me of something I started many years ago (2007-03-10) I wanted to
track my mood throughout the day and eventually over years to see how
different events and times of the year effected me, does anyone know of
anything that exists for that now?

(only slightly related, please forgive me)

~~~
jdk
Something we put together back in '98 and one of the guys still keeps it
running: <http://www.imood.com> It's not what you would call "well designed",
but it was fun back in the day and managed to get a bunch of users back then.

~~~
stevejalim
Ah! I'm pretty sure that's the site I recalled when I learned about smyface.
Small world!

------
BerislavLopac
Haha, that reminds me of something I wrote a while back, as an exercise while
learning Django... Perhaps I could still put it online somewhere... :)

------
danielh
Funny idea! The magic slider doesn't work in FF 3.6.13 on Mac OS X.

~~~
MediaBehavior
FWIW: Worked fine on my FF 3.6.13 on Mac OS X

...on 10.6.6 mbp

EDIT: no extensions on my FF

~~~
danielh
Thanks for verifying, it's working for me as well now. Apparently, I had
JavaScript disabled. D'oh!

------
TeHCrAzY
Annoying to have to dig the link out of the twitter section.

------
fookyong
preloading those face images would greatly improve the experience.

(or use a css sprite)

~~~
mattwestcott
"(or use a css sprite)"

You mean like this one...
<http://smyfaceimages.s3.amazonaws.com/moods_orange.png> ?

(yes, it's a bit of a mammoth image, but that's animation for you...)

~~~
ars
Why did you choose to divide the image into lines? Wouldn't one long line (or
tall column) make the code a bit simpler?

~~~
mattwestcott
I had it as one tall column originally, but it turns out that one particular
browser (Firefox, I think it was) refuses to render 44200px-high images.

~~~
ZoFreX
> refuses to render 44200px-high images

COWARD!

